
Robotic Objects Designed to Be Stabbed and Beaten to Help You Feel Better - laurex
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/home-robots/these-robotic-objects-are-designed-to-be-stabbed-and-beaten-to-help-you-feel-better
======
vikramkr
There was an episode of minefield by vsauce (it was titled something like
"destruction") that argued strongly against the idea of catharsis from
violence, postulating that it actually makes people more angry/violent. A
question for anyone with a background in the field: is vsauce's take on
catharsis the scientifically accepted view? Or could these robots actually
help you feel better?

